# Cub LTX1040 Drive problem... Kinda



## Cadet_1040

Good evening all! I am new to tractors and so far I have read some awesome info! I have a 2013 Cub LTX-1040 ( 13WX90AS010). I got this for a decent price PROBABLY because it had some issues. It needed Belts, a Battery and Blades. I got all handled with ease.

From what I can tell all my pulleys move free and are in decent condition, the belts at good tension from what I read online and what Cubs online tech told me. Now I am thinking that I am suffering from the jumping shifter. I can move forward and reverse but it struggles and jumps a little, it makes a weird noise that could sound like slipping gears. Reason I think its the slipping linkage is when its on the ground and in neutral it sometimes doesn't roll freely. The wheels seem to " lock up" but if roll it back and forth it seems to free up temporarily.

I did try to take video but god forbid my iPhone work right for once. Any tips or suggestions to kind of test it before I drop the trans and see?

I know this is probably a topic beat to death so please don't beat me to hard LOL


----------



## RC Wells

If the lawn tractor is not consistently shifting between forward and reverse, and makes gear clash noises, or jumps out of gear, it is likely the forward and reverse shift fork in the differential. 

That fork bends from just normal use if the operator forces it in the least, and then will not properly engage the collar on the gear set that selects forward or reverse.

A free parts manual is available here: https://www.cubcadetpartsnmore.com/Cub-Cadet-LTX1040-Manual

A short video on how to repair the fork is here: 




If it is the variable speed pulley skipping allowing the belt to slip, you will need to check the short drive belt width first, and if it is good, and a genuine Cub Cadet belt, then it will be necessary to remove the bracket and variable speed pulley assembly and service that (page 12 of the parts manual). The Cub uses a slightly different width drive belt on that variable speed unit, so be sure you either have the genuine Cub part, or have selected the proper width and construction generic replacement belt.


----------



## Cadet_1040

Thank you! The pulleys seem to be ok, but looks can be deceiving! The belts are all cub OE. I think I did answer my own question in my post I probably needed someone to agree . I actually think I saw that guys video!!! 
It’s kind wild how that part jumps off like that!


----------



## RC Wells

If it is the fork, it is an easy repair. Just baby shifting from forward to reverse, etc., once repaired. It is actually a reasonably dependable system, but like all new equipment the accountants got to the engineers.

If it is the pulleys, there will be jerking when driving and there may be noise from a failed idler bearing. Remove the belts and roll them by hand and listen for noise.


----------



## Cadet_1040

So I monkeyed with it a little, had it running jacked up the back threw it into gear stepped on the gas a bit and the belts tighted up and wheels spun free both forward and back. I put some pressure on the tires to try and simulate being on the ground the trans seems to slip. Time to pull down the trans and see!


----------

